# DW Yes or No ? Ferrari Hatchback ...



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So Yes or no To a Ferrari Hatchback ????? (concept)

source Carbuzz


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

And why not? It looks very nice to me and it suits the Ferrari badge very well.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would love one


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Does nothing for me


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

1st picture reminded of the new Nissan Leaf... 

Don’t do it for me


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Are we in April already?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't believe I am saying no to a Ferrari but that's honking.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmmmm Aston Martin Cygnet was a roaring success wasn't it,,,,,,


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Ugly car. Not for me


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh dear...NO


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Is it just me or are more and more of these supercar/luxury car brands devaluing themselves? I know they're a business and need to make money, but start doing stuff like this, and the "exclusiveness" of seeing a Ferrari (or any other luxury brand) on the road starts to decrease....

Oh, and it's a no from me.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

It has a slight whiff of the Alfa 147 GTA about it, doesn't it? 

I'm not entirely sure about the looks but it might be a scream around the back lanes - it does look eminently chuckable:driver:!

Peter


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ferrivic not for me looks like at 90's flashback


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hahaha, is this a joke - NO


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Bulkhead said:


> Are we in April already?


^^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I could hide my disappointment, in forcing myself to drive this given the opportunity, it may well become a best seller, any discount for cash....lol


As least we could wash it frequently in the NW...

John Tht.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Can I say a big no?


----------

